
How I bought Spindle.com - an alternative domain acquisition strategy - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-i-bought-spindlecom-alternative-domain-acquisition-strategy#.Ume1Ry8mOYI.hackernews
======
gohwell
It's rare now a days to find a decent .com domain. A few years ago I was lucky
to get [myname].com. The guy before didn't renew in time and I snatched it up.

